

What to read? - dennisvdvliet

Going on a long (4 week holiday) and wondering what to read. Last books I read include, Steve Jobs, Imagine and the Lean Startup.<p>Let me know what non fiction books you would bring.
======
msh
4 hour work week, if it counts as non-fiction (there are quite a bit of
bullshit in it, but it makes you think differently about things most people
takes for granted).

~~~
dholowiski
>if it counts as non-fiction

Barely, but I still think it's a great read. Along the same lines but less
fiction is the art of non conformity, since it talks about a similar subject,
without going too off-the-rails crazy.

------
Roelven
Here are some of the top of my head, assuming you already read some:

\- The New Capitalist Manifesto - Umar Haque

\- Net Smart - Howard Rheingold

\- Delivering Happiness - Tony Hsieh

\- Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - Robert M. Pirsig

~~~
dennisvdvliet
+1 for the first book. Already read the other three.

------
davidxc
If you're not too familiar with hardware or how computers work at a low level
(assembly language, instruction sets, etc), then I would think about reading
Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software.

It starts off with a story of two kids communicating to each other with
flashlights in Morse code, and slowly builds up into how a computer works.

------
dysoco
You can try some Kevin Mitnick's books.

"Ghost in the wires" is his biography with a lot of fun stories, recommended.

"The art of intrusion" is about more technical hacking, lot of war stories
from all over the world.

"The art of deception" is about Social Engineering, I have not read it yet...
but looks amazing.

~~~
mgallivan
I wasn't a huge fan of "Ghost in the Wires"... The book was a decent read but
Mitnick comes off as uncaring and short-sighted.

------
saurabh
I have been reading "Zen & the art of motorcycle maintenance" since I got it
couple of days back. I must say that the first chapters of the book are
teaching me a few new things. The ability to see things for not __"what they
are" __but __"what they mean" __is some new gum for me to chew on.

------
EvanKelly
May be a little bit outside of the typical start-up fair, but you didn't
specify.

"Man's Search for Meaning" by Victor Frankl

Short read, but great perspective from a really inspiring figure.

------
alid
Richard Branson's books (e.g. 'Business Stripped Bare' & 'Like a Virgin') are
brilliant for the themes of branding, big picture thinking and leadership.
Have a great holiday!

------
idoh
Some favorites from my bookshelf: Benjamin Franklin's autobiography, Thinking
Fast and Slow, Fooled by Randomness / Black Swan, SICP, Zen Mind Beginner's
Mind

------
martinvebber
If you want to get real estate information & looking for roofing company,visit
<http://www.atlantaroofingcont.com/>

